# charcoal canister



## pooponabird (Dec 23, 2003)

i have a 1988 nissan d21 pickup with a naps-z motor, i was wondering is there a way to bypass the charcoal canister? if so i need to know how.


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

Are you asking how to eliminate evap?


----------

